# Multiple Unit Operations with Digitrax Zephyr



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, just a quick question here. I have been running a few consists on my layout at the same time for a little while with no problems, a three loco consist and another two loco consist. Then just recently for the first time I tried running each loco independently, when I got up to running 6 locos I started getting a short in the track, rolling 0's on the display. 
My question is: Is this normal for the zephyr, I know that this unit is a starter unit and cannot handle a ton of locos all running at the same time, but I was thinking it would possibly handle at least 8 -10.

Thanks for any thoughts on this 
Bman

:thumbsup:


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I would imagine the system would start to shut down with 6+ loco's running at once. I believe your system is capable of 2amps, and if you're running 6 loco's at .3-.6 amps each, you can see that your close to max limits. maybe time to buy another power module.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Great Thanks a lot. I had no idea how many amps a "normal" loco would draw. That makes perfect sense.
Thanks Again


----------

